# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel Xpress V14 Payment Allocations

## lsdsportswear

Good day.

Please can someone help us with the payment allocations on Xpress V14.
When we 1st started with Pastel we did not know how to do payment allocations, but fortunately we know now.

Our problem is that when we started the allocations was not done and now if we open up the statement to the client it is about 10 pages long.
Is there a way to fix this problem. :Confused: 

Please can someone help us with this.

Thank You in advance.

----------


## Neville Bailey

You will need to go to Process...Match Open Items and then select the first customer account that you need to fix.

Then you can drag and drop receipts from the unallocated section onto the relevant outstanding invoices.

----------


## lsdsportswear

Thank you. I am forever grateful!!

----------


## Greg Cox

Hi Neville, I'm glad this question is going to you. I made payment allocations but now one of the invoices is showing up as unallocated. How do I see how the allocations were done, is there some kind of report I can run to review my allocations that I did to see if I made a mistake? Any help is appreciated. Many thanks, Lauren (Gregs better half who actually does all the Pastel work) :-)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Lauren/Greg,

There are two ways which you could use to see how the allocations were applied.

The first way is to go to Process...Match Open Item, and then to open the relevant customer/supplier account. A list of invoices will appear, with + signs in front of each invoice line. If you click on the + sign to expand the invoice, you will see which credit notes or payments have been allocated to it.

The second way is to process an age analysis report for the particular customer/supplier and tick the box named "Show Transactions".

----------

